# Carlisle Rips Into O.J. Mayo



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dallas Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle ripped into guard O.J. Mayo during Monday night's loss to the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> Carlisle shot a disgusted stare at Mayo after calling a timeout. Mayo had two sloppy turnovers and a weak foul over a 90-second stretch.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/227228/Carlisle-Rips-Into-OJ-Mayo

Mayo does have a tendency to become lost in Carlisle's offense and has been really erratic since he stopped being the focal point of the attack. Dallas can still end the season .500 if they beat the Hornets in the final game. Dallas made it to .500 a couple games ago by beating the Hornets before falling yesterday to Memphis.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Also on RealGM: O.J. Mayo opts out of contract w/ Mavericks

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/227290/OJ-Mayo-To-Opt-Out-Of-Contract-With-Mavericks

To be expected, he thinks he can get more and he didn't always see eye-to-eye with Carlisle. Mavericks will either have to draft a shooting guard or look at Monta Ellis, Kevin Martin, or Andre Iguodala in FA.


----------

